# Meet Boomer!



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like Tessa has a little brother!

I've been afraid to post this for fear of jinxing something but his Baer test yesterday was perfect and he is being microchipped and getting his first shots today so it looks like a go.

We’ve been puppy looking for a while and now he is almost here! Boomer is the name the breeder gave him. I’m still thinking of other names but my DH and DD want to keep Boomer. So we’ll see. The name seems to fit. It means "strong, bold, loving, jumpy and fit" 

He’s from Wincroft in St Louis. He comes home this Saturday at 4 days short of 10 weeks. We’ll be in St Louis from Thursday till Saturday. The 5 hr round trip for 4 more days didn't seem to make much sense.

My son graduates college on Sat morning and we will pick up Boomer before we head back home. What a great day, huh?? While we are gone, Tessa will be staying with her agility instructor, who she adores, so she may not want to come home, heh. 

He is adorable, isn't he? :biggrin1: 

And what kind of idiot doofus goes to a breeder's home with an uncharged camera? Um, yeah, that would be me :biggrin1:. We managed to get only one picture last Friday and were lucky to get that one. :brick: The first picture was taken at last month’s puppy party.

It looks like he will eventually be a redhead like his daddy Truman. Boomer’s roots are strawberry blonde and his breeder is sure he will be a redhead. 

His grandpa is Tessa’s great grandpa (Buster) so we’re kinda keeping it in the family 

Tessa met him for the first time on Friday and they had fun playing with each other. Boomer is an outgoing love who couldn’t get enough of us when we were visiting. To him we were definitely the most interesting things in the room. He just wanted to face us with all 4 paws on our chest giving us non-stop kisses. If he bounded off to play he’d be right back to us in a heartbeat. All it took was a smoochy sound 

We’re beyond excited. And busy getting things ready. My nest emptied last August and we're working to fill it right back up! My DD will be home for the summer and although she’ll be working at her summer job it will still be an extra set of hands at times. Which I think I will need, lol.

I was going to wait till right before we leave on Thursday to post this but I never was good at keeping my own secrets, lol!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!!!
Congratulations!!:whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hehehe! You're as bad as I am . . . in so many ways. You know I wish you and that sweetheart of yours an exciting time adjusting to a multiple hav family. I so wish we lived closer.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh Jan,
He is the cutest puppy!!!
I love his coloring and his temperament sounds fantastic.
You will love having those 2 precious bundles of joy!

Congrats on your son's graduation and your new addition.
Get that camera charged-please-we need more pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan,

Forgot to ask, do you know what he weighs? Just trying to determine whether or not Bailey really is a blimp.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

well, he looks like a fat little gerbil right now, lol!!!

His breeder says he will likely be between 10-12# but we all know what happens to predictions. I tell ya, we fell so hard we don't even care. But I'll be sure to ask!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh how cute! Boomer is adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! He is adorable. He has beautiful coloring.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*Wahooooo *

Jan, you already know HOW HAPPY I am for you and your family. Boomer is such a doll and Tessa will be in heaven with her new brother.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh Jan congrats!!!! I am soo excited for you and your family. The fun will begin when you have two havs!!!!! Can't wait to see more pictures!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations. Boomer is a doll!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan :whoo: ain't I a good girl for not telling?! I love your new guy, can't wait to see more pics of your 2 furkids together


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Holy moley Jan he is the cutest ever! Congratulations!!!!!!! By the way, I know at least one other "idiot doofus" who goes to a massive Havanese playdate with spent batteries in her camera....you're "looking" at her!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, that is WONDERFUL news!!! I'm so happy for you and Tessa and your family. Boomer looks absolutely adorable.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Now that is one handsome little guy. I "love" his color. Enjoy!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:clap2: Yay! Another puppy! Boomer is such a cutie (and I like his name too). Charge up those batteries...can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

He is so very cute! I love his eyes. If you need a quick place to stop on your way home you know where to go  I know Tessa is going to love having a havanese brother to play with! I'm excited for you.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Tessa is gonna love him! Congratulations!! He looks like a little doll.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jan I am soo happy for you and Tess! Boomer is stunning, be still my heart! I am soo living vicariously through all of you and just wish you were closer so I could smell a little puppy breath. Congratulations and safe travels.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, he is gorgeous!! Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jan, you little Ninja you!!! how on earth did you keep this from us for so long? 
Boomer is indeed adorable. And I am so happy for you, and green with envy. I can't wait to see more pictures. And congrats on your sons graduation. What a spectacular day indeed.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Jan, Boomer is absolutely adorable!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jan, what exciting news - I'm so glad you didn't wait until Thursday. A new college graduate and puppy all in the same week. Aren't you going to have the most fabulous summer? Congratulations and your puppy is to die for. So beautiful. Can almost smell that puppy breath from here. Have a safe trip and please, please, please, charge those camera batteries so we can see lots of pictures when you get home.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

AHA! So I wasn't wrong, then? :whoo: I'm so happy for you, Jan! Oh, it's going to be great having two Havs. If only Tessa knew what's going to hit her this weekend! :suspicious: :biggrin1:

Boomer is a cutie!! Can't wait to hear more and to see more pics. Yaaaaaaaay! Congrats!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan~ This is awesome news! I'm so happy for you! He sure is a cutie and I know Tessa will love being a big sister. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Jan! He is a cutie-patootie!:kiss:

Tessa will love him!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Missy said:


> Jan, you little Ninja you!!! how on earth did you keep this from us for so long?
> Boomer is indeed adorable. And I am so happy for you, and green with envy. I can't wait to see more pictures. And congrats on your sons graduation. What a spectacular day indeed.


Um, you mean 3 days? LOL!!! OK, so I've been looking, talking, and you know Tessa did all that whispering in my ear about a little brother, and I've been dropping hints like crazy....but it wasn't a 100% done deal until Friday. Then I had one day of total panic as in "have we lost our minds, what did we just do???" and wondering if we could get our deposit back. lol. So, now I've settled into it and just stare at his picture 

Anne, wouldn't Tessa get her nose out of joint if I came home with a brother AND smelling like Mirabel? lol!!! (you know we should post those pictures of their meeting last week!) She had so much fun, she conked out all the way home.

Maryam, you are a good guesser, no secrets from you! :biggrin1:

And DH has been promising a new camera in time for our son's graduation so we will soon be members of the Nikon club. Let's hope the UPS man makes it in time. Just in time for Boomer's arrival too 

Here's a picture of Boomer with his littermates. He's the one on the far left.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<---- also knew about it! I can keep a secret (well sometimes!)

Congrats Jan- I am thrilled for you!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Jan,
Boomer is booming with adorableness!!!! Congrats, I know you are now in countdown mode for sure.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG Jan, can I have the one on top of Puppy Hill?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Maryam, I know, isn't that adorable? If she were mine to give I'd give her to you :biggrin1:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Jan! Boomer is such a pretty boy!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations Jan!!!
What exciting news! Boomer is absolutely adorable, I love his coloring!
They are going to have so much fun together you'll wonder how you could have ever thought of having just one!

Congratulations on your son's gratuation also. Have a safe trip this weekend and bring that little baby home safe and sound!

Beverly


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

You have joined the MHS club and we welcome you with your adorable new pup!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I was wondering when you were going to make the BIG announcement!!!!!

<------- ALSO knew about this AND agreed with Jan that a "secret" thread was a lameeee idea. lol

Missy..I am GREEN with envy too! Ahh..can't you picture beautiful Red Boomer with Gucci for a big sister??????? Oh that would be like a Strawberries and Cream dream Team Creme Saver!!!!  (tongue twister, anyone? 

I already told ya, but Congratulations Jan!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!

Kara


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations Jan!! What an exciting time for you, Boomer is so very cute!
I also love your new avatar-Tessa is beautiful!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan,

Your new avatar is great. Tessa is such a big girl. She's going to have so much fun with Boomer. Just know when they RLH and Tessa looks like she's about to devour him, it's going to be okay.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JanB said:


> Anne, wouldn't Tessa get her nose out of joint if I came home with a brother AND smelling like Mirabel? lol!!! (you know we should post those pictures of their meeting last week!) She had so much fun, she conked out all the way home.


:wave: Helloooo I want to see some pictures of Tessa and Mirable's little playdate.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Jan, I am so excited for you. Boomer is gorgeous!! I love the pile of pups picture too - that one on the top is so funny!!


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Jan, Congratulations, you are going to be sooosooooooo Happy, and he is beautiful and the name BOOMER is one of my favorites. Thanks for not keeping a secret. 

Now KARA, it is your turn. Gucci needs a little sister or brother.

You just got to have more than one. 

Robin


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Now Jan we are having a get together this June when Leeann comes here.....I hope you will be able to come. I am excited to meet Tessa and Boomer....they are soo cute. You will have a lot of fun this weekend. Congrats on your son's graduation. I will pm you more info!!!! Hugs to you!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I WANT A PUPPY!!!!!!! (just like the bratty little sister Jan) geesh all these new babies are making it really really really hard to have any control.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Jan,

Congratulations!!! Boomer is adorable.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cute puppy pile! It would sure be hard to pick just one!


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

Boomer is a cutey!! And I am very partial to the name (as you can see!!!) We call our guy "Boo" Welcome to the new Boomer!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tessa's getting a baby brother!! Hooray!!! Congratulations Jan. Boomer is adorable. I know you'll have hours of fun watching your two Havs.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Jan, Boomer is such a cute little ball of fur!!!

Congratulations on your son's graduation..how exciting!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Jan,
> 
> Forgot to ask, do you know what he weighs? Just trying to determine whether or not Bailey really is a blimp.


Geri, I just heard back from his breeder. He is 3.8 # at 9 1/2 wks. Not sure how that measures up to most. But I know many have growth spurts early then slow down, like Tessa. Just like color it's always a surprise


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Bailey (the blimp) was 4.8 lbs. at 9 weeks. He feels a lot heavier now at 10 1/2 weeks. She also told me he should be 10-12 lbs. like his parents. Right!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

LOL! I was told 10# for Tessa and she's closer to 13#. Of course she is PERFECT


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Geri - he could just be fast growing - as I recall my guy wasn't much smaller than that at 9 weeks and ended up about 10 lbs. So maybe Bailey isn't a blimp. Have you checked out the old "How much does your puppy weigh thread? How big are Bailey's parents?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They're 10 and 12 lbs.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Boomer is precious, gorgeous and adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

kisses to the new addition!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well Geri, I don't think you have anything to worry about - unless of course he weighed one pound at birth. LOL


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Geri, I thought Tessa was going to be a giant; she grew early then slowed WAY down. He'll be fine!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jan, when are returning? I'm having Boomer withdrawal pains. Can't wait to see the photos when you get home.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Can't wait to see more pictures. I am sure you are soo excited what big plans this weekend for you!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Jan, sorry I'm late in offering congratulations! Boomer is just so adorable! You are so lucky! We can't wait to see more photos!

Geri, Lincoln was a bit over 5 pounds at 10 weeks and is 18 pounds now. But his parents were larger (dad was 15 lbs). He also has a tiny sister who is 8 pounds. So, wait and see!


----------

